# Need help Locating Hardware



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello All,

I'd like to build a Chest very similar to this one.. But, I'm not sure where
to look for the hardware.

being that the hardware on this chest is over 100yrs old..1877

Or what the proper name of these pieces of hardware are called.


Any help will be much appreciated..

TIA,
Dennis


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Ball and Ball maybe?
Ball and Ball Antique Hardware Reproductions and Restoration


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Dennis,

That is one nice chest! Looking forward to seeing pictures of your progress if you proceed to build it.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dennis... please take pictures along the way and post them so we can follow your progress... and learn some tricks too!


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

I sure will Keep everyone posted and take picture of my progress..

I Most of these Treasure Chests were made from Pine w/ Oak straps..

I'm thinking about doing mine with some kind of Exotic wood.. 

I may also make a rectangular one with the top being a shadow box.. Coffee
table style..

This way I can show off some of my Treasure Hunting finds. I think it would be a unique conversation piece.

I just need to locate the "Hardware".


----------

